# Tallokas/North Florida FT



## HiddenAcresRetrievers (Nov 3, 2013)

Tallokas Derby call backs to the 3rd series are:


1,3,6,7,8,13,15,16,17,20,22,23


----------



## william halfrich (May 19, 2013)

*Northern Floida trial any updates on the Qualify*

any updates on the Qual


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

The Qual is tomorrow.

OOPS, I didn't realize we had a dual trial thread going. Sorry. Qual for Tallokas is tomorrow


----------



## S. Frink (May 30, 2012)

Any open results?


----------



## Wade Thurman (Jul 4, 2005)

This is a dual trial thread, which "open results" are you looking for?


----------



## USAR K9 (Mar 12, 2012)

Any results for the Snowbird Derby?


----------



## Thomas D (Jan 27, 2003)

Last weeks?


----------



## USAR K9 (Mar 12, 2012)

Oops! Meant Tallokas Retriever Club of Georgia 2015 Spring Field Trial Heard my friend got a jam in the derby!  Thanks!!


----------



## captainjack (Apr 6, 2009)

Congratulations to Rita Jones & Clooney on the derby win at Tallokas!
Sorry, don't have other placements.


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Marc Patton got 2nd with Doc I think and 3rd with Ice putting both of them on the derby list. He also got RJ with Clyde and a jam with Larry. Good weekend for him so far. 

Not sure who got 4th.


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Tallokas results up on EE.


----------



## Judy Chute (May 9, 2005)

Congratulations, Karen! 

#23 Heads Up Just Do It! Derby Jam


----------



## HiddenAcresRetrievers (Nov 3, 2013)

Tallokas Derby results are

1st #6 Clooney/Jones
2nd #8 Doc/Patton
3rd #1 Ice/Patton
4th #3 Ringo/Troy

RJ #20 Clyde/Patton
JAMS 13,15,17,22,23


----------



## HiddenAcresRetrievers (Nov 3, 2013)

Tallokas Open Results

1st- Pete/Yozamp
2nd- Chase/Yozamp
3rd- Luke/Smith
4th- Cheeky/Troy

RJ-Teddy/Smith

JAMS-4,11,12,24,32,41,44,47,55,63,67


----------



## HiddenAcresRetrievers (Nov 3, 2013)

Tallokas Open Reults

1st- Candy/Taylor
2nd- Rosie/Neil
3rd- Luke/Folsom
4th- Snapper/Hays

RJ- Vapor/Neil

JAM- 9,17,39,49


----------



## HiddenAcresRetrievers (Nov 3, 2013)

Tallokas Qual Results

1st- Opal/Smith
2nd- Dora/ Parkinson
3rd- Keys/Cheff
4th- Sage/Roberts

RJ- Captain/Yozamp
JAM-1


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations Rita and Clooney on back to back derby Blues this weekend! You go girl!!!


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Frank Jones said:


> Congratulations Rita and Clooney on back to back derby Blues this weekend! You go girl!!!


Awesome. Couldn't happen to a nicer person. Way to go Rita.


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

Congrats to rita and clooney, wow!!!!


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Thank you to my wonderful husband and personal P. R. team for posting results of this amazing weekend! And to all the people who offered their congratulations . . . THANK YOU! 

rita


----------

